# Bimba cylinders



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Has anyone bought from a company called Mentor Electronics? I am looking to get a bimba cylinder with at least a 6" stroke. Anyone know the part number?


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

here goes one pretty cheap:
http://monsterguts.com/pneumatics/a...cting/3/4-double-acting-cylinder/prod_83.html


----------

